# Get Bit Custom Rod Building Supply - Save 20% Site Wide!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*Now is a great time to build your own custom rod! 

 Our daughter is turning 5 today and we are celebrating.

Party with us and SAVE 20% on your order. Today Only! Use Coupon Code: Kenzie

Fall is a great time to build your own arsenal!
- Blanks - Guides - Grips - Reel Seats - Thread - and everything else!!

Click here to see more and save!
https://www.facebook.com/GetBitOutdoors/photos/a.119287098179880/1770074049767835/?type=3&theater*


----------

